# rpms



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I know this is a diesel area but my ECO MT will idle either at 900 or 700 RPM. I haven't figured out the rhyme or reason for the selection - it's not related to the A/C or any other obvious power draw.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Just wondering car was at dealer for 3 weeks and I forget the normal idle of it 800 to 900 seems a little high.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

When I said either 700 or 900 RPM for idle, I mean 700 or 900. Nothing below, above, or in-between. The only time I've seen anything other than these two numbers (as read from the tach) was right before I had the PCV valve/camshaft cover replaced.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

yes I knew that's what you meant. 800 is probably normal for mine just want to be sure. The car runs great just cant seem to get the fuel mileage I was consistently getting before. 53000 miles on it now.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

800 sounds about right to me. I'm driving the Jeep right now due to the snow we're getting, but I think that's where my Diesel usually idles. If I remember correctly, last time I had the torque app hooked up, the digital RPM readout was something like 825 (varying between 819-835). 

After my EGR was replaced (related to P0133 code), I saw my fuel economy go up by 2 mpg.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I doubt the EGR replacement will impact fuel economy that much. Are you running different tires? Are the tire pressures lower than before? - many dealerships will "help" you by dropping tire pressure to the door placard or in some cases, 30-32 PSI because that's what most people expect to run. Has the temperature dropped so that daily highs are below 40F? Winter fuel can also make a difference.

I'm just taking guesses at this point as to why your fuel economy has dropped. We know from experience that the Cruze, both gas and diesel trims, experiences anywhere from a 10 to 20 percent drop in fuel economy in the winter.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

obermd said:


> I doubt the EGR replacement will impact fuel economy that much. Are you running different tires? Are the tire pressures lower than before? - *many dealerships will "help" you by dropping tire pressure to the door placard or in some cases, 30-32 PSI because that's what most people expect to run. * Has the temperature dropped so that daily highs are below 40F? Winter fuel can also make a difference.
> 
> I'm just taking guesses at this point as to why your fuel economy has dropped. We know from experience that the Cruze, both gas and diesel trims, experiences anywhere from a 10 to 20 percent drop in fuel economy in the winter.


Yeah my 45 PSI will be 32 when I get my car back.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I always have that too. I take it in to the dealer with 44psi in the tires and when I get home it's 35.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

To those running higher than door post pressure.......When you leave your car for service remember to tell the writer what tire pressure you prefer......or ask that it not be altered.

It is usual and customary (and professional) to set tire pressure at specification written on the label if there are no additional instructions to the tech.

Rob


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

800rpm is normal for a warm diesel. Mine starts around 1000 when cold then goes to 800.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Same tires, lower PSIs but as I stated we had the worst winter last year and I still got 700 miles plus to a tank of diesel. The outside temp is just in the thirtys. My DIC says 50 plus MPGs but I'm not getting that. Its only been two tanks since they replaced it(EGR VALVE). See what happens on the third. I will keep you guys updated.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> 800rpm is normal for a warm diesel. Mine starts around 1000 when cold then goes to 800.


Spot on.


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

KpaxFAQ said:


> 800rpm is normal for a warm diesel. Mine starts around 1000 when cold then goes to 800.


Mine runs about 850 when warm.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

ok thanks for all the replies


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I just looked yesterday - it was at 850


----------

